# Is it sick?



## nat31 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello this is very importent I would appreciate any response that could help. I have a green and bronze Auratus that I think may be sick it has gotten fater and it's legs are moved back further than usual it is also moving less. What could cause this? Is it curable? I'd there anyway I could help her?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you post a pic?


----------

